

Ask HN: What happened to Bookpool.com? - codesink

I was used to buy technical books on bookpool.com, prices were lower then everywhere else and they had almost everything I needed.<p>Now on bookpool.com there's just the default godaddy parking page.<p>Anybody knows what happened and if they're going to come back in the near future?
======
ScottWhigham
I don't know - I remember trying to go by there about a year ago and it was
dead. I suspected then that it was due to Amazon. Bookpool used to be the
cheapest but sometime around 2005 Amazon became even cheaper.

------
leftnode
Jeez, I loved Book Pool for computer books. I hope they didn't accidentally
let their domain expire. To answer your question, no, I don't know, and I'm
just as stunned as you are.

